# Anyone in Mexico City want a drink?



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello,
I'm here on vacation after finally gettting an apartment.
Anyone want to go for a drink this weekend?
I've been to Zona Rosa and been offered cards for bars and 'table dance' but I don't know how trustworthy these places are or if like Soho London they are clip joints!

So anyone that speaks English about?
I don't mind what kind of bar it is, and although I'm not gay myself I've got no problems going to this kind of bar.

Hopr to hear from someone.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the invite. Maybe nexst weekdend so I can plan a bit. Got a girl? My wife and I live east of "Centro" about an hour. We know a few places.


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> Thanks for the invite. Maybe nexst weekdend so I can plan a bit. Got a girl? My wife and I live east of "Centro" about an hour. We know a few places.


Sure, let me know if you're free.
I'm unsure of zona rosa bars/clubs so at the moment I'm keeping myself to myself.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark_B said:


> Sure, let me know if you're free.
> I'm unsure of zona rosa bars/clubs so at the moment I'm keeping myself to myself.


I live across the street, more or less, from the Zona Rosa. The kinds of noisy bars that are common there (gay and straight) don't appeal to me, but I'd be happy to meet you for coffee one afternoon.


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I live across the street, more or less, from the Zona Rosa. The kinds of noisy bars that are common there (gay and straight) don't appeal to me, but I'd be happy to meet you for coffee one afternoon.


sure, name the day and place.
I'm actually in an apartment in the old part of Zona Rosa.


----------



## AE86 (Nov 8, 2011)

What do you like to drink? I live in la colonia Condesa and know of some good spots to have a beer or coffee. I'm not really free on the weekends but are during the weekdays. I will be in town for another two weeks or so before I go back to the US for Thanksgiving holiday. Let me know if you're interested.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

AE86 said:


> What do you like to drink? I live in la colonia Condesa and know of some good spots to have a beer or coffee. I'm not really free on the weekends but are during the weekdays. I will be in town for another two weeks or so before I go back to the US for Thanksgiving holiday. Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Joe


Personally I'm fed up with overpriced beer in clubs so I'll probably have tea whenever you're free


----------



## AE86 (Nov 8, 2011)

Great, send me a pm with an e-mail I can reach you at. Being new to this forum I cant send pms yet but I believe I can receive them.


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know if I can send PMs either, Ill have to find out how I go about it, but its not obvious atm.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can send PMs after five postings. Just click on the person's username and a drop down box will appear.


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You can send PMs after five postings. Just click on the person's username and a drop down box will appear.


I get 

view public profile
find all posts...
add... to your contacts


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark_B said:


> I get
> 
> view public profile
> find all posts...
> add... to your contacts


Mark, I just clicked on your name and the second line said "send a private message to Mark_B". Maybe you haven't sent 5 messages yet.


----------



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

it appears i cannot send to everyone after 5 postings


----------

